# Most memorable Vanity License Plates



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Lets face it, some people are vain--when it comes to their license plates.  Just in the last week I've seen 3 really memorable ones.  

1-- RMATEY
2-- Ford Expedition with a POLUTN plate
3-- Arizona plate that read DRY HEAT

What are some of the most memorable plates you've seen?


----------



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

Im1ru12


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BRATBUS -- on a minivan

(oh wait, that's mine!... HeeHee!)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

NACLYK9 has always been one of my favorites... probably just because I felt clever enough to figure it out when I saw it.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll post some i've had... for years I had LAYKERZ and then my wife made me find her one that said KEYNGS. Those looked funny parked next to each other. Now my car has ARTWO D2 and my wife's car has YOHDA. My license plate frame says Droid Superhero and her says What Would Yoda Do? 

I have seen some funny ones though, wish I could remember some right now...


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

POORSHE  -  My son has an 84 Porshe 944.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

BAABAA on a black jeep.


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

My favorite was in Virginia, where EVERYONE seems to have a custom tag. Virginia has a bunch of theme plates - schools, sports teams, social causes, etc.. One such cause is called "Kids First."

Someone had 'Z0MB1E' on the plate. I laughed all the way back to the office.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Oogie Pringle said:


> BAABAA on a black jeep.


I laughed out loud at that one, that was good.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Allegedly this was a real plate that was revoked when the motor vehicle bureau received complaints.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I used to see a car in my neighbourhood with the plate  "Jack'sMrs".  Then one day, I saw Jack  "Jack'sUte"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here in Maine we have lobster license plates that look like this:










My favorite was a vanity plate that said BISQUE.

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Here in Maine we have lobster license plates that look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be one where you could have "eat the" and it would be humorous yet not cannibalistic!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

ARRESTME


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

When I used to play EQ, my main character was named Elyssanda. One of my earliest good friends was named Emar. one day I saw a license plate that said EMARELY. He and I laughed about it being a sign for months.

I am a quilter, I have seen QU1LTER, PIECER, IPIECE, IQUILT and others in the parking lot at our quilt guild meetings.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

2THFXR outside a dentists office

HIOFICR on a sports car

I have ITZAWSM on my Piaggio MP3 scooter


----------



## woodkrafter (Dec 12, 2010)

My wife and I both have vanity plates.

Mine says: MCLUVSDC
Hers says: DCLUVSMC


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

WilliamEsmont said:


> My favorite was in Virginia, where EVERYONE seems to have a custom tag. Virginia has a bunch of theme plates - schools, sports teams, social causes, etc.. One such cause is called "Kids First."
> 
> Someone had 'Z0MB1E' on the plate. I laughed all the way back to the office.


That's because they're dirt cheap.  I pay an extra $20 for my Parrothead plate and if I personalized it that'd just be another $10. Unless the fees have gone up...

There's one plate I'd mention but this is a family board. It's a classic, like the "Eat The" and I have seen it with my own eyes. 

Last night I was behind AR2DE2. I'll keep my eyes open for more amusing ones, I'm blind to most of now.

And DH just confirmed that the Virginia "Eat The" plate was here in the Charlottesville area and was recently revoked. http://jalopnik.com/5724684/virginia-dmv-revokes-worlds-greatest-license-plate


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a friend whose car sports:  CAFN8D.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

One I saw out here in Ca that I never forgot:  FSTRMMY


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

My bro who was a cop in California had one only another cop or a lawyer would get. Something like CPC7499B. Chapter 7 Section 499B of the CA Penal Code (CPC) was the one covering Joyriding.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

As a police dispatcher, I have the unique position to note one of the most amazing ones I've ever seen slip through the system.  They usually don't allow this to happen, but it did.

I'll spell it out in phoenetic language because it's kinda inappropriate, but you can figure it out.

Mississippi Personalized:  Foxtrot Kilo November Alpha Whiskey Sierra Mike...

The tax assessor let that one slide by without a second thought.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

In CA, the plates assigned by DMV have one number, three letters, then three numbers and the BEST I saw that appeared to be an assigned plate was:

3WYB434 - my hubby thought it was great and took a photo.  My mom's the only one who got it on FB!

I also like MPGENVY on a Prius and ALLEURC (read it backwards)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

kindlequeen said:


> In CA, the plates assigned by DMV have one number, three letters, then three numbers and the BEST I saw that appeared to be an assigned plate was:
> 
> 3WYB434 - my hubby thought it was great and took a photo. My mom's the only one who got it on FB!


I think I get it... I guess it's best to get those sorts of things out of the way early in life. ><


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

I saw a plate that said "OBSEAN"

Lol.  Talk about slipping through the cracks on that one.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I saw this one on a white Crown Vic: NOTACOP


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

LCEvans said:


> I saw this one on a white Crown Vic: NOTACOP


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Oogie Pringle said:


> BAABAA on a black jeep.


 I LOVE this!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

A teacher friend of mine used to have one that said ITCH4U. Although it looks like "I itch for you," it was "I teach for you."

I saw one with some numbers and then the letters STD. I still can't figure out why anyone would want a license plate with std on it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I saw one with some numbers and then the letters STD. I still can't figure out why anyone would want a license plate with std on it.


In license-plate speak, it's a useful abbreviation for standard. Get your mind out of the gutter, Cindy! LOL  

L


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

U NEXT....on the back of a hearse.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

My accountant has "DOTAX4U"


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> In license-plate speak, it's a useful abbreviation for standard. Get your mind out of the gutter, Cindy! LOL
> 
> L


Hmmmmm, Leslie, 'standard' hadn't even occurred to me. I was too busy thinking about how embarrassed the college-aged (or sr. in h.s.) kid driving the car had to be.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Hmmmmm, Leslie, 'standard' hadn't even occurred to me. I was too busy thinking about how embarrassed the college-aged (or sr. in h.s.) kid driving the car had to be.


That college aged kid was probably thinking most license plate readers would think it was an abbreviation for


Spoiler



STUD


. LOL

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> That college aged kid was probably thinking most license plate readers would think it was an abbreviation for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That occurred to me briefly.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

You guys reminded me! We had a friend whose plates said RCHNRD. DH and I read it as Reachin' 'Round. But it was Rich Nerd. Made much more sense. But ours was more fun.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

This used to be Pennsylvania's plate:










I saw a preacher in a Cadillac with that plate, with 'JESUS' as the license number.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

swolf said:


> This used to be Pennsylvania's plate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think PA only requires rear plates, because I remember seeing alot of those 'JESUS' plates on the front of cars when we lived up there. Of course, that doesn't mean a preacher didn't have real plates with 'JESUS' as the tags.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

mom133d said:


> I think PA only requires rear plates, because I remember seeing alot of those 'JESUS' plates on the front of cars when we lived up there. Of course, that doesn't mean a preacher didn't have real plates with 'JESUS' as the tags.


Yes, I actually saw it on the rear. I remember seeing it later on the front of other cars also, and thinking it was cool I saw the real one.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

A convertible with the plate ADOCTOR that I saw in Georgia.

The man proceeded to drive at 40 MPH in the second-to-leftmost lane in an 8-lane highway so he could hit on the woman two cars over. The words in my head were none too flattering, as we were stuck behind him.


----------



## lovemykindle85 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing too amusing, but mine is "VOTE" and we used to have "VOTES" too.  My Dad is into politics, and didn't want to lose the plate, so I inherited it.

We also had:

VINNYS (My Dad had "Vinny's Towing", and his last initial is also "S")
VANESS (My name is "Vanessa")


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I am a quilter, I have seen QU1LTER, PIECER, IPIECE, IQUILT and others in the parking lot at our quilt guild meetings.


I have QLTGEEK, which, sadly, describes me perfectly.

Absolutely loved the BAABAA plate, though. That's very clever.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Spouse Thingy reminded me of his favorite...one of the OB-GYN docs stationed at Travis AFB in the 90s had a sports car with the plate TOPGYN

His is ISED8U...he's a nurse anesthetist.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

This thread reminds me of ASSMAN on Seinfeld. 

My sister is a former caterer, chocolate expert, and former creative director for a chocolate expo. Hers reads (and I could be spelling it wrong): CHOCLATE

She often has black people driving up to her window and peering at her, then looking away disappointed. Took her awhile to realize they assumed that it was because of her license plate. Since we live in a relatively Caucasian region, seeing other African Americans would have been fun, I imagine.

She's not even close: pale, blonde, and blue-eyed. Scandinavian blood all the way. Just loves chocolate.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

My daughter Shiloh, who is a basketball player and big rebounder, has the plate SHIFLY.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shemar Moore's plate says 40NHOT.

That's fairly accurate. . . . .


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Shemar Moore's plate says 40NHOT.
> 
> That's fairly accurate. . . . .


That is completely, totally, absolutely, definitely accurate


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Funny to have this thread today because I saw a plate that stuck with me this weekend...

on a black and yellow Corvette: LMNPPR


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Shemar Moore's plate says 40NHOT.
> 
> That's fairly accurate. . . . .





crebel said:


> That is completely, totally, absolutely, definitely accurate


Having never heard of the gentleman, I just had to Google him after crebel's comment. I think she forgot a few adverbs and exclamation marks. <fans self>

License plates: A few years ago, commuting into DC, I saw "O2BNLBN", presumably an expat.


----------

